# Hunting camp without water ~ what do you do???



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

I am hunting a new place this season and we have electricity, but no water. Just curious as to what others have done for a similar set-up. I'm probably going to haul some 30 gallon drums down and build a stand for them. Maybe a 120 volt pump instead of having to mess with raising these onto stands. I know there are other hunters that have a similar situation, but with better systems. Let's hear or see pics of your set-up.


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

We got a 275 gallons tote from a local farmer. Insecticide or weed killer or something came in it. Rinsed out several times. Hooked up a on demand 12 volt pump with a 12 volt converter to it. Puts out plenty of pressure. Haul water in 30 gal barrells and syphon (sp) out into tote. We don't drink the water, only used for bathing and washing.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Water*

Many years ago we had the same issue. We put gutters up and ran it into 55 gal drums (connected 2 in front, 2 in back), then put bilge pumps in. We used this for showers and cleaning up (winter showers were very short affairs). We just hauled drinking and cooking water. Use plstic drums, and put chlorine tabs in. If you have a long-term lease, you can run water from a well. Thats what we did on our present ranch, the rancher had a well with a pump, we ran about 1/2 mile of black water pipe and put in in the cabin. A lot of work, but sure is nice now.
Good luck.
BB


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

We have around 15-20 ten gallon jugs that we fill up a couple of days before gun season starts that we use for cleaning our deer and filling our solar showers. Other than that, bottled water is packed in for drinking and another ten to twenty gallons of water for cleaning is packed in too. We don't have electricity either so generators are used at night for drining and playing cards. We ran wiring with lighting to our two small cabins in order to accomodate this resource.


----------



## deerspotter (Apr 8, 2008)

We used to have that problem several years ago. We took a round 800 gallon tank and put on a 16' trailer,parked it between the trailers we(2 of us) worked off of a demand pump to each trailer. When we had time or the water got low we took a bag of shrimp or some steaks to the land owner and he let us fill our tank. Really worked good and there was plenty of pressure for showers and washing dishes.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

We have mounted a 300 gallon tank on a trailer so that we could go into town and refill when needed... hook up a pump and your good to go...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

best camp I ever stayed at was equiped with hissing coleman lanterns and a barrel of wash water. someone may have brought along a water jug, but I dont remember drinking any....


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*potable and non-potable water*

What BB said! We catch rain water and store it in totes or a poly tank (500 gallon). We use a trailer 12v on-demand pump or a 110v waterfall (submersible) pump that fits into the tank. We add bleach periodically to keep the water clear/algae-free. This is our showering and cleaning water. We bring containers filled with tap water for cooking, drinking and ice-making. Never ran out, but came close. Tanks are filling as we speak!!!!!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Lowes has 110 volt demand pumps cheap, or 12 volt demand with an (inverter/converter) can't remember which does which, haul your water *or* if your are near a tank, you could always pump out of the tank into your holding tank and add chlorine tablets, lot's of options I think the basics are covered, just don't forget to shut your pump and close the valves on tank when you leave, also put a brick or two in your toilet, reduces the amount of water used to flush!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Leemo said:


> Lowes has 110 volt demand pumps cheap, or 12 volt demand with an (inverter/converter) can't remember which does which, haul your water *or* if your are near a tank, you could always pump out of the tank into your holding tank and add chlorine tablets, lot's of options I think the basics are covered, just don't forget to shut your pump and close the valves on tank when you leave, also put a brick or two in your toilet, reduces the amount of water used to flush!


Doesn't that make it hard to flush?


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

drill a water well
problem solved...next


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

got the same problem at a river camp, we haul water in 30 gallon plastic drums and use a pump. we dont take showers while we are there so that helps water consumption.
doing it this way makes youl earn how to consrve water


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Doesn't that make it hard to flush?


Only if Yazzomike drinks too much the night before..


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> Doesn't that make it hard to flush?


Bricks in the tank of the toilet, not the actual, uh, bowl.


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Bowed up, it is very hard to get a Leemo special down the toilet. We make him go outside. Helps save the paint on the walls also.


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

*250 Gallon Tanks*

I have some of the 250 gal tanks available if you are interested. Great for wash or bath water but I would carry seperate drinking water. I also have 30 gallon plastic barrels that had juice and syrup in them so they can be washed and used for drinking water. Located in Tomball.

Russell


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

LBS said:


> Bricks in the tank of the toilet, not the actual, uh, bowl.


LOL- My question was sarcasm (see smiley face).

It's probably good that you clarified though. I would hate to see a post one Monday morning from someone with the Red Angry emoticon wanting to know who the wise guy was that suggested putting bricks in the toilet.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*HaHa*



> It's probably good that you clarified though. I would hate to see a post one Monday morning from someone with the Red Angry emoticon wanting to know who the wise guy was that suggested putting bricks in the toilet.


Yeah it didn't click with me at first so I was hoping to save some pain! Either way, Leemo and Yazoo drink so much at camp they could fill the bowl with bricks and still get a load down the next morning....


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

LBS, you would fit right in listening to your BIL talk about you. But it is all good.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Maybe I am just old school but I normally carry to 5 gal jugs everytime I go to camp. Sit it on the tailgate of my truck and it has a little spouts to pour water. Doesn't take much water to make coffee, wash dishes and hands.

But in the past have have camps with running water. We had a large plastic storage tank about 300gals and every few weeks when water level got low we would bring a few plastic drums in to refill storage tank.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well when hunting in Colorado (no water or electricity) we had battery (12v) powered lights in the camp with a big solar panel on the battery. We had a 12v bilge pump that we put down in a 55 gal drum that we would fill from the nearest town and haul to the cabin. Ran wires to a push button switch that you could activate at the sink with your knee. Worked great. Had a spare 55 gal drum we would go to town and fill and re-fill the one at the cabin. 

Charlie


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Used two 120 gallon well pressure tanks. Filled those at the ranchers house. Had a old propane tank 80gal or so rigged to be an aircompressor and hooked a line to the tanks. Had water under pressure to both campers, camphouse and extra hose for cleaning deer.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

When we hunted in Zapata we had a large tank (approx 750 gals..I may be wrong) on a small trailer. We towed it into Zapata and filled it for about $5.00. Then we had an electric pump that pumped to the various campsites around our camp. A little investment up front front, but, it beat the heck out of toting water.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas. I might look for an electric pump and use some 30 gallon drums for this season. I will see how the lease "pans out" this season before I make any bigger investments. This is a new lease with guys I've never hunted with before, so you never know how the season will be. I like the idea of using a larger tank on a trailer. Probably the easiest solution, but a little bit of an investment.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*cost?*

I'm not sure if you already have the 30/50 gallon drums, if you will purchase them, how many you plan to buy, how much you will pay for them, if they will be plastic or steel, if they are steel will they be lined, if you will plumb them all together, your water usage (length of stay-you got to shower/bathe sometime unless you're a heathen/Goth/barbarian with no friends or visitors and lots of scent block/eliminator!!!!!!) etc. but you can buy a 275 +- gallon plastic tote in the metal cage, pallet-mounted for $75+- if you shop around. At $20+- each per drum and the hassle of switching for drum to drum you should consider it, especially if you have a reasonably long, sloped cabin/trailer/deck roof that you can use for catching rain water then draining it into the tank for storage!!!!!! Just my dos centavos!!!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

We had a place in Leaky with no ammenities and bathed in the river, cleaned our deer and hogs in the river, and boiled water from the river to cook with and clean.

I tell you what ... there's nothing quite like soaping up and jumping in the Frio in December and drying off near a fire ... It'll change your perspective on life ... ha ha ha ha ... ah the old days.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I think it is Northern Equipment that has some 20-30 gallon white plastic containers that come with 12 volt pumps. I think the normal use is for some type of sprayer. My brother in law bought one and it can be filled with water then hooked to a water hose to connect to an old travel trailer or just have running water. Works great for him. I have a travel trailer that I leave at the lease. I built a stand/table that is as tall as the bed on my truck. I get 30 gallon drum and fill with water in town. Take to lease and roll off on stand. It is hooked up with spout and connector for water hose to transfer water to camper.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

I actually have access to as many 30 gallon plastic food grade drums as I want. Even though they are food grade, I will only use these for cleaning water. I usually don't drink water at the lease anyways. lol

I just need to find the right 120 volt pump that is easy to use (self-priming) and reliable.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

try tractor supply they have tanks and pumps.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

We didn't have running water at our Frio Co. ranch for years. Started with a 55 gal pastic drum, and rigged up a gravity fed system. Since then, we put a 350 gallon tank in the ground, and rigged it up with an electric pump. Only need a quick shower, washing dishes, or buckets full of water for washing off harvested animals. One fill will last us through deer season, we just bring 100 gallon tank every once in a while to fill it up through the rest of the year.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

We have a 2500 gal round tank as the main tank hooked up to a pressure pump. We have a 400 0r 500 gal tank that we put on a trailer to haul water to the big one. We also have the rain gutters flowing into another tank but when it doesn't rain, you still need to have a way to get water. Depending on how many people will share the water, you may just want to buy a little tank and haul it. I think the pressure pump was around $200 and the little tank was around $500 and the big tank was around $850. Don't quote me on those prices. Been a few years and beers.


----------

